# Wine Pairing



## Runningwolf (Mar 20, 2014)

This one is too good and I had to share it. Last night I enjoyed a nice steak I cooked on the grill with some Chilean Malbec. It was very good.

Well then later on as I was checking out the forum I was eating a Mint Chocolate Chip Klondike with the Malbec. Believe it or not they went really well together.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 20, 2014)

Everything tastes better with a Klondike Bar!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 20, 2014)

Sounds good. I'm amazed sometimes when I'm finishing my wine and dessert is on the table, at just how well red wine can go with sweets.


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 20, 2014)

Chocolate and red wine are always a good pairing. One of my favorites is fudge and Zinfandel Port.


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 20, 2014)

cmason1957 said:


> Chocolate and red wine are always a good pairing. One of my favorites is fudge and Zinfandel Port.



there is nothing better than chocolate anything with port!


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 21, 2014)

You mean their is nothing Better than port right?


----------



## Julie (Mar 21, 2014)

Try a Lindt's hazelnut dark chocolate with a white wine.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 21, 2014)

cmason1957 said:


> Chocolate and red wine are always a good pairing. One of my favorites is fudge and Zinfandel Port.


 

Red wine and milk chocolate is ok, but Semi-sweet chocolate an a bold red wine is superb! I think that Klondike bars use semi-sweet chocolate which explains why they go so well together.


----------



## stevieevans (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello, Everything taste good with red wine. Red wine and chocolate are always a good pairing. You can also try chocolate with white wine.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 10, 2014)

One trick I learned (from a CIA graduate) is to serve the exact same wine that you use to create a dish. 

I made a lamb stew using my 2012 cabernet, and wouldn't you know it, it went superbly with my 2012 cabernet!


----------



## Rocky (Oct 10, 2014)

One of my favorites is a bold red with gorgonzola cheese. The saltiness of the cheese and the wine together are great. Try it!


----------



## Elmer (Oct 10, 2014)

I dont discriminate, I drink red wine with everything.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 10, 2014)

I am with you on that Elmer, but I am not wild about it with my Cherrios. 

What I said further above, get a red wine and take a good taste of it. Then, take a bit of Gorgonzola (or Roquefort) and take a taste of the same wine. I bet you will like the second one much more.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 10, 2014)

Rocky said:


> I am with you on that Elmer, but I am not wild about it with my Cherrios.



Try the Honey Nut...


----------

